# Making Raised Panels - Hand Tools



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Raised panels are pretty easy to build, right? Size panel, head to the shaper or router table...

Or, pull out the bench hook, marking gauge, rabbit plane, and block plane... You can't cut a ogee panel with a flat plane obviously, but you can make these...

I sure do enjoy using hand tools!...

~tom. ...GEAUX TIGERS!... ...GEAUX SAINTS!......


----------



## joe bailey (Dec 15, 2011)

Yes, thanks for taking the time to post this.
These are the sort of things, which get mentally filed away and which reveal themselves as solutions somewhere down the road.


----------



## jkristia (Feb 6, 2009)

That is cool, did you cut the groove in the rails and stiles with a plane too?


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

jkristia said:


> That is cool, did you cut the groove in the rails and stiles with a plane too?


Yep :smile: 









That's a different project but same method. 

The only power tool I used was a TS to rip the oak down... I need to find a good Diston rip saw...









Legs were carved with a draw knife then spoke shave and chisels. I still have more detail work to do on them.

~tom. ...GEAUX TIGERS!... ...GEAUX SAINTS!......


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

Geez. That's awesome Tom. I prefer to use power tools just because they're a helluva lot easier, but I get a lot more satisfaction from the pieces I create with hand tools.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Wow, that's great work Tom. You are almost there.










(Johnray's level, sorry, I couldn't help myself :shifty


Seriously though, wicked cool looking project and equally cool technique.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Taylormade said:


> Geez. That's awesome Tom. I prefer to use power tools just because they're a helluva lot easier, but I get a lot more satisfaction from the pieces I create with hand tools.


Some things are undeniably faster by power tool. Ripping for instance or making 50 cabinet doors... BUT for a small shop like mine with no mass production I find there are also a lot of things far easier and quicker by hand. 

How long does it take you to install a dado blade, confirm the stack width, set the height, run a test piece...

I bet its more time than it takes me to pick up the # 45, the correct iron and start cutting. Sure you'll beat me to the finish of say 4 pieces but if I only need 2!... Then there is the reset time on the TS to go back to a different function like cross cutting. I'll have my 45 miter on the shooting board for trimming before you start cutting... And it snow balls with the back and forth resetting power tools for a different function. If one tool does one job and does it well it's more efficient.

Besides, I hate the sound of power tools. I can't hear Metalica when they are on! :laughing:

~tom. ...GEAUX TIGERS!... ...GEAUX SAINTS!......


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

ACP said:


> Wow, that's great work Tom. You are almost there.
> 
> (Johnray's level, sorry, I couldn't help myself :shifty
> 
> ...


:laughing: I still don't have a sandpaper rack 

Thanks man!

~tom. ...GEAUX TIGERS!... ...GEAUX SAINTS!......


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

firemedic said:


> Yep :smile:
> 
> <img src="http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=34346"/>
> 
> ...


I just finished 120' of baseboard for our house. 240' of ripping with a hand saw. I started with my Diston and finished with a Pennsylvania that I had just sharpened. 

1 1/2" per stroke, it went amazingly fast.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Wrangler said:


> I just finished 120' of baseboard for our house. 240' of ripping with a hand saw. I started with my Diston and finished with a Pennsylvania that I had just sharpened.
> 
> 1 1/2" per stroke, it went amazingly fast.


Are you trying to sell it to me? LOL

~tom. ...GEAUX TIGERS!... ...GEAUX SAINTS!......


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Well, I'm glad I didn't have to follow through with my threat. (I've never used photoshop) Nice job on those panels. 

Yup, for me to put in a dado, there better be lots of use for it. 

But...Metallica? Don't you guys have jazz down there?

...GEAUX KNICKS...


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Brink said:


> Well, I'm glad I didn't have to follow through with my threat. (I've never used photoshop) Nice job on those panels.
> 
> Yup, for me to put in a dado, there better be lots of use for it.
> 
> ...


haha, I had no idea what you were talking about with the build thread / hello kitty thing earlier... Now I get it! 

It's not really a build thread for the mini hutch. But I guess I'll post a finished pic once it's done.

~tom. ...GEAUX TIGERS!... ...GEAUX SAINTS!......


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

firemedic said:


> Are you trying to sell it to me? LOL
> 
> ~tom. ...GEAUX TIGERS!... ...GEAUX SAINTS!......


Nah! Just sayin when you're retired ya have more time than money. I'm to cheap to buy power tools!

Nice job on the panels. I built a vanity for the bathroom last year. I stuck a piece of oak plywood where the raised panel will go when I run low on projects.


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

Taylormade said:


> I prefer to use power tools just because they're a helluva lot easier, but I get a lot more satisfaction from the pieces I create with hand tools.





firemedic said:


> Some things are undeniably faster by power tool. Ripping for instance or making 50 cabinet doors... BUT for a small shop like mine with no mass production I find there are also a lot of things far easier and quicker by hand.
> 
> How long does it take you to install a dado blade, confirm the stack width, set the height, run a test piece...
> 
> ...


Don't confuse "easier" with "quicker". For me, easier, in this context, means done right the first time because most of the human element has been taken out of it. 

I'm blown away by you guys who do the hand work and I've picked up a few hand planes and have started using them here and there. I get a lot more pride and satisfaction from the pieces that I "labored" over as opposed to the ones through the planer and router table.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

YAAY for hand tools. I learned with hand tools because I couldn't afford powered ones. Some procedures are faster, some are not. Some take both hand and power. Doing it for a living does require a "git-r-done" way of working...as time is money. 

My hands aren't what they used to be after all the years of working with them. I do yak quite a bit about learning joinery, and traditional woodworking. I would hate to think that the art of hand work a dieing craft. Fortunately there are those that show it and keep it alive.

Your panels look very good...nice work. Just a tip on good handsaws. I find most of my hand tools at flea markets and garage sales. You have to know what to look for. Besides, you'll save a bunch of money. Some of the old stuff isn't made anymore. Just to add a bit of "I wonder if it could be true" to buying second hand tools, is the energy that may come with them. When I use one of them, I wonder who used them in the past, and if there is some gift of soul being transferred to my hands.

Just a short story about one of my garage sales experience. I found one for some old recording equipment. At the time I was looking for a reel to reel tape deck. I have a large collection of tapes I wanted to transfer to CD's, and my deck didn't work, and couldn't find anyone to fix it.

Anyway, I arrived at a residential 2 car garage and the seller was a woman in her 50's, selling all her deceased grandfathers stuff (it was his house). Lo and behold, besides a lot of old tape decks and amplifiers on some tables, there was some woodworking tools. Oh yeah, I hit another jackpot.

Well, there wasn't much left in power tools, as most of that was already sold. But, for hand tools, there were several large tool boxes with all kinds of stuff. I opened a few, and got this weird feeling that I was invading his personal life. It was like a no no to buy any of them. When I closed the boxes up, it was like giving him peace.

I did wind up buying a Teac A-6010.










 







.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Short handsaw story.......

Years ago some dipstick contractor calls me for a "rush job" on a set of main stairs.Get to job,minor problem....no power?He wanders off for two days trying to find a generator?He got back and I was waiting with my hand out to be PAID.Job done....to include ripping all the oak treads with a handsaw,handrails,brace N bit,handnails,yadayada.

Nice job on panels!BW


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

C-man, I've been looking at all of the flea markets and antique shops. The saws are pretty popular home & shop decor so they are really tough to find. Dang collectors. 

And I know what ya mean about a tools soul or previous life... It does make ya wonder!


That's pretty cool, BW! good stuff

~tom. ...GEAUX TIGERS!... ...GEAUX SAINTS!......


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

http://www.popularwoodworking.com/tag/tashio-odate

In this article, Toshio Odate writes about pantheism, and how a piece of a persons soul remains with his/her worldly goods.

...GEAUX KNICKS...


----------



## Mandres (Sep 6, 2011)

Wrangler said:


> I just finished 120' of baseboard for our house. 240' of ripping with a hand saw. I started with my Diston and finished with a Pennsylvania that I had just sharpened.
> 
> 1 1/2" per stroke, it went amazingly fast.


That's commitment. That or masochism ;-) 
I love using hand tools for final fitting and finishing, because it works better for me. But for ripping? No contest


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Just as soon show a lil more cool (I think) hand tool stuff from this same build.

Hand cut molding! I first jointed the board edge with a No 7. Then using a Stanly 45 with an ogee iron I cut the profile on the board edge little by little retracting the fence every couple of passes. Did this to both sides of the board then ripped free and cleaned up the square edges with a Stanley low angle block mounted upside down in my vise.

Here ya go:

~tom. ...GEAUX TIGERS!... ...GEAUX SAINTS!......


----------



## jkristia (Feb 6, 2009)

The Woodriver plane I got for Christmas came with a 1 month subscription to Rob Cosman's online hand tool workshop, so yesterday I spend a lot of time watching some of his videos on how to thickness plane and square lumber, very interesting. If you own a video camera, then maybe you could make a video diary of one of you builds, I'm sure a lot of people here on the forum would be interesting in following that, I know I would.

How do you sharpen that ogee blade?


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

jkristia said:


> The Woodriver plane I got for Christmas came with a 1 month subscription to Rob Cosman's online hand tool workshop, so yesterday I spend a lot of time watching some of his videos on how to thickness plane and square lumber, very interesting. If you own a video camera, then maybe you could make a video diary of one of you builds, I'm sure a lot of people here on the forum would be interesting in following that, I know I would.
> 
> How do you sharpen that ogee blade?


I've considered doing a Vid, but honestly I feel it would just be white noise with all of the countless vids out there... I guess it's something to revisit though.

To sharpen odd cutters like that I put it in the vise and wrap 2500x around an appropriately sized dowel and go at it free hand. It's not the best solution but it works.

~tom. ...GEAUX TIGERS!... ...GEAUX SAINTS!......


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

What a nice plane, guess you're of the 50% who like the 45.

Dowel w/sandpaper works, I'm thinking of those ceramic sharpening rods, along with chainsaw files.

...GEAUX KNICKS...


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Brink said:


> What a nice plane, guess you're of the 50% who like the 45.
> 
> Dowel w/sandpaper works, I'm thinking of those ceramic sharpening rods, along with chainsaw files.
> 
> ...GEAUX KNICKS...


I may be of the 50%... but I 120% love that 45... Leaves quite a few things to be desired but still quite nice.

One thing about this profile is it should be flipped. It would be much more efficient were the the low cutting edge opposite the fence. This would prevent much of the tendency to inadvertently angle the the plane and alter the desired profile. It was originally formed the way it is though to apply this edge to wide boards that would exceed the width of the fence otherwise.

~tom. ...GEAUX TIGERS!... ...GEAUX SAINTS!......


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Wow, you guys on here give me alot to aspire to. I dream of doing handwork like that. Excellent work Tom!

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

...a few more hrs in the shop go by...

~tom. ...GEAUX TIGERS!... ...GEAUX SAINTS!......


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Man, that sure is pretty!

...GEAUX KNICKS...


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ya do good work Kid.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

That is just sharp looking. That it's made with handtools somehow makes it even prettier.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Awesome Tom. Those panels just pop. Great work!:thumbsup:


----------



## lawrence (Nov 14, 2009)

cant for the life of me figure out how I missed this thread but I found it now......great job !!!
as for the rip saw...let me know what ya need...just picked up some more disstons.....got a nice 26" swayback 5 1/2 TPI you can get


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks guys, I appreciate the encouragement with my efforts to learn and execute traditional wood working. 

Every single time I pick up a hand tool I'm learning, and I'm enjoying the heck out of it more and more!

~tom. ...GEAUX TIGERS!... ...GEAUX SAINTS!......


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

lawrence said:


> cant for the life of me figure out how I missed this thread but I found it now......great job !!!
> as for the rip saw...let me know what ya need...just picked up some more disstons.....got a nice 26" swayback 5 1/2 TPI you can get


Lawrence I'm very interested. I have a craftsman panel saw which serves no purpose for me so I took it apart and cleaned down to a blank of steel. I figure it'll be a good practice for grinding, setting and sharpening teeth as I have very a limited working knowledge on it. Doing is learning. 

Still though, very interested as that's exactly what I've been looking for right down to the sway back :smile::yes:

I'll PM ya, thx!

~tom. ...GEAUX TIGERS!... ...GEAUX SAINTS!......


----------



## robhodge1 (Feb 14, 2011)

firemedic said:


> I may be of the 50%... but I 120% love that 45... Leaves quite a few things to be desired but still quite nice.


Tom, it's great to see that you love the tool and to see you putting it to use. It was tough to let her go. That's a fine looking piece of furniture. Hopefully one day I'll have the hand tool skills that you have.

I'll let you know if I come across any Disston rip saws.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Fun day! I played with some new shop made glazes. I took a page from the Indonesian furniture industry for this one.

The glaze is burned off to leave a dry finish with a quickness.

~tom. ...GEAUX TIGERS!... ...GEAUX SAINTS!......


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Almost done...

~tom. ...GEAUX TIGERS!... ...GEAUX SAINTS!......


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

And it's delivered...

Got dims from customer for the removable shelf, have some particular items to store in it.

~tom. ...GEAUX TIGERS!... ...GEAUX SAINTS!......


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

That's some good looking work. Legs, proportions, color. It all works well.

What's next?


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Beautiful piece!

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## lawrence (Nov 14, 2009)

hmmmm...kinda looks like a liquor cabinet....very nice Tom


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Very nice work, well done. I was looking at the door stops. Are they the spring type ball catches, magnets, or something else?










 







.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks guys!

Dang C-man, those old eyes ain't no joke! They are spring ball catches. I didn't have time to order cabinet ones so I removed the ball, spring and grommet out of full sized one and threaded em directly into the oak face frame.

The picture is the test / mock for that

~tom. ...GEAUX TIGERS!... ...GEAUX SAINTS!......


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

Simply outstanding work and craftsmanship Tom! It came out beautiful.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

firemedic said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> Dang C-man, those old eyes ain't no joke! They are spring ball catches. I didn't have time to order cabinet ones so I removed the ball, spring and grommet out of full sized one and threaded em directly into the oak face frame.
> 
> The picture is the test / mock for that


Looks good. I've used them a lot. Some are adjustable for tension. What did you do to the bottom of the door...just an indenture? Did you install at the top too? The only problem I've had is that there is no adjustment once installed.










 







.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

cabinetman said:


> Looks good. I've used them a lot. Some are adjustable for tension. What did you do to the bottom of the door...just an indenture? Did you install at the top too? The only problem I've had is that there is no adjustment once installed.
> .


Just a depression in the door. I only did the bottom, maybe should have done the top instead so it wouldn't show but ahh well. 

There are set to just barely catch the door cause it doesn't require much tension to keep em closed. Alignment was critical, I just really took my time with that because like you said, no adjustment afterwards.

~tom. ...GEAUX TIGERS!... ...GEAUX SAINTS!......


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Beautiful job Tom. 
I also like the two tone color.


----------



## trctimberworks (Jan 8, 2012)

Great work Tom! It's nice to see someone else that appreciates hand tools too! Although I do not do as much hand tool work as you, I am always picking up new hand tools and learning new techniques. You’re a great inspiration, thank you!

Tim


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

trctimberworks said:


> Great work Tom! It's nice to see someone else that appreciates hand tools too! Although I do not do as much hand tool work as you, I am always picking up new hand tools and learning new techniques. You’re a great inspiration, thank you!
> 
> Tim



Thanks!

I sure do love hearing only the relaxing sounds of hand tools and occasionally the radio too.

I'll take this as an opportunity to thank Lawrence for the Disston he sent my way, it's going to undergo an extensive rehab soon.

Also, here are a couple pictures of the Stanley 45 pictured already after a mild rehab I did a few weeks back. It's even more enjoyable to use now as adjustments are far more smooth.

Thanks again for all that looked in!

~tom. ...GEAUX TIGERS!... ...GEAUX SAINTS!......


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Oh! And the last pict was taken before rehab... But it shows the pat pretty well!

~tom. ...GEAUX TIGERS!... ...GEAUX SAINTS!......


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

That's a nice 45. 

The one I have is newer; but missing much of it's nickle plating. It's ugly; but works well!!


----------



## lawrence (Nov 14, 2009)

hey Tom ...that 45 looks great....make sure to keep a good polishing on it...that little sparkle just does it for me...lol

hmmmmm....only thing I dont see is shavings.......never actually seen one in use before....hint hint


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

lawrence said:


> hey Tom ...that 45 looks great....make sure to keep a good polishing on it...that little sparkle just does it for me...lol
> 
> hmmmmm....only thing I dont see is shavings.......never actually seen one in use before....hint hint


There is at least one picture in the thread... What do you want?... A video?

--------------------------------------------- one day I'll be so good that I won't need this forum any longer... then I'll know I have full onset Dementia! ~tom


----------



## lawrence (Nov 14, 2009)

ohhhhhhhh ok I see it now.....just didnt recognize the 45....looks a tad different...lol


----------



## cellophane (Oct 6, 2009)

Great stuff Tom!


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

Awesome When I was Down visiting Dad him and I were cleaning up his shop in his garage and making a rack for his planes and redoing his carving station. He told me I'm leaving all my tools and Books to you son. I teared up and said no time soon Dad. He then says come here I want to show you something in the corner was a Stanley 45 but the thing that gave me chills was its in it's original metal box with logos on it. Inside all the cutters in there little spots made of wood original to the box on the very bottom lay the manual yellowed and very brittle but there. Unbelievable " Priceless "

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

MastersHand said:


> Awesome When I was Down visiting Dad him and I were cleaning up his shop in his garage and making a rack for his planes and redoing his carving station. He told me I'm leaving all my tools and Books to you son. I teared up and said no time soon Dad. He then says come here I want to show you something in the corner was a Stanley 45 but the thing that gave me chills was its in it's original metal box with logos on it. Inside all the cutters in there little spots made of wood original to the box on the very bottom lay the manual yellowed and very brittle but there. Unbelievable " Priceless "
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


Cherish that plane, man. Don't be afraid to use it though... It was made to be used!

That manual needs to be in a climate controlled environment if possible!

--------------------------------------------- one day I'll be so good that I won't need this forum any longer... then I'll know I have full onset Dementia! ~tom


----------



## Eric13 (Jan 15, 2012)

I don't know how I missed this thread. That is fantastic stuff Tom. There is just something about using hand tools! I'm always on the lookout for them.

Did you have a guide for the raised panels or eyeball it? And how is the end grain on the oak to plane? 

Again nicely done! :thumbsup:


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Eric13 said:


> I don't know how I missed this thread. That is fantastic stuff Tom. There is just something about using hand tools! I'm always on the lookout for them.
> 
> Did you have a guide for the raised panels or eyeball it? And how is the end grain on the oak to plane?
> 
> Again nicely done! :thumbsup:


Thx! No guide, just steady hands haha. I marked all the lines with a marking gauge and worked to those lines. The end grain wasn't bad at all. Did the ends first of course and used a low angle block plane.

It was a fun build. Stayed tuned as I have a few more hand tool projects coming up... A cypress fire place surround and mantle, magnolia gun cabinet, cypress armoire, etc...

Thx for looking!

--------------------------------------------- one day I'll be so good that I won't need this forum any longer... then I'll know I have full onset Dementia! ~tom


----------

